# PRP Critical Skills applying abroad



## ceejay007 (May 9, 2019)

Hi, I have a question regarding applying for PRP with Critical skills from abroad.

It's my understanding that I can apply for this at my local embassy, without first obtaining a Critical Skills visa. The local embassy said otherwise, which i think is incorrect.

Can I apply directly for a PRP with Critical Skills without the Critical Skills visa? I believe it's form BI-947.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Hi, Ceejay007,

I think you can apply for PRP from abroad without obtaining any visa, including a Critical Skills Visa. A CSV has never been a prerequisite for a 27(b) PRP.

At the VFS website, it says that it is required to present:"A valid temporary residence visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic."

So if you apply from outside of SA, you don't need to present any evidence of a temporary residence visa to be part of your application package.

At least that's my understanding.


----------



## ceejay007 (May 9, 2019)

Thanks a4xiaoxiami, that's my understanding of it as well. However the embassy isn't budging on this, which I find strange. Unfortunately vfs isn't in Spain. they do have an office in London though, although i'm not resident there.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

ceejay007 said:


> Thanks a4xiaoxiami, that's my understanding of it as well. However the embassy isn't budging on this, which I find strange. Unfortunately vfs isn't in Spain. they do have an office in London though, although i'm not resident there.


Don't worry too much about what the officials at embassy said. It is the Department of Home Affair who's in charge of the immigration related issues. The consulate/lower lever officials in the embassy might not so clear about immgration acts/amendaments.

I do not have that much confidence in the SA government officials' quality in general anyway.

You can call VFS and consult with them. Or maybe DHA inquiry phone lines in SA directly. I guess they have a better ideas of what they are talking about.


----------

